# Crash SSD durante la compilazione

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti.

Ieri mi è venuto un colpo.

notebook di un anno con Gentoo su SSD. Mentre compilava si è bloccato il PC e ha dato un errore di disco.

Non ho preso purtroppo nota.

Ho installato e fatto partire smartmontools che mi ha dato:

 *Quote:*   

> smartctl --all /dev/sda
> 
> smartctl 6.4 2015-06-04 r4109 [x86_64-linux-4.12.12-gentoo] (local build)
> 
> Copyright (C) 2002-15, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org
> ...

 

EDIT: ho fatto il test "Shirt offline" ed è passato senza errori.

 *Quote:*   

> Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
> 
> # 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       217         -
> 
> # 2  Short offline       Aborted by host               50%        37         -
> ...

 

Per compilare uso tmpfs (spero) come dovrebbe vedersi con

 *mount wrote:*   

> mount
> 
> /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,data=ordered)
> 
> devtmpfs on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=2039397,mode=755)
> ...

 

Ditemi voi se mi devo preoccupare. Il PC ha un anno ma so anche che adata non è la miglior marca di SSD.

EDIT: che poi in realtà è un SSD della Sandisk?

Grazie per il vostro aiuto.

Andrea

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non saprei dirti per l'output di smartctl, non ne so abbastanza.

Posso solo dirti che non mi pare usi tmpfs per la compilazione, infatti dovresti vedere qualcosa del genere con mount

```
tmpfs on /var/tmp/portage type tmpfs (rw,noatime,size=10485760k,mode=775,uid=250,gid=250)
```

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie del tuo aiuto.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non saprei dirti per l'output di smartctl, non ne so abbastanza.
> 
> Posso solo dirti che non mi pare usi tmpfs per la compilazione, infatti dovresti vedere qualcosa del genere con mount
> 
> ```
> ...

 

nemmeno tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,noatime,size=12582912k) ?

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.3.13 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r9, 4.12.12-gentoo x86_64)
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No allora ce l'hai visto che la tua PORTAGE_TMPDIR punta a /tmp. Scusa davo per scontato che avessi l'impostazione di default

----------

## bandreabis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> No allora ce l'hai visto che la tua PORTAGE_TMPDIR punta a /tmp. Scusa davo per scontato che avessi l'impostazione di default

 

Mi hai fatto sudare freddo   :Laughing: 

Grazie per la rassicurazione.

----------

## sabayonino

probabilmente ha riempito la /tmp in compilazione e  qualche file utilizzato dal sistema in /tmp non ha trovato spazio   :Mr. Green: 

potrebbe aumentare la dimensione di /tmp o spostare la tmp di portage altrove sempre in RAM

----------

## bandreabis

Non a caso è accaduto durante un emerge -e world

Speriamo bene.

Ma non c'è modo di liberare memoria dopo l'installazione di ogni pacchetto?

Non ho mai avuto questo problema con nessun pacchetto preso singolarmente.

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ma non c'è modo di liberare memoria dopo l'installazione di ogni pacchetto?

 

Dovrebbe gia' farlo emerge ogni volta che completa un'installazione

----------

## bandreabis

É quello che credevo anche io.

Quindi potrebbe non essere così semplice la situazione.

----------

## xdarma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
>   9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       217
> ...

 

L'età del disco è discordante, ma presumo sia corretto il valore di 217 ore.

Può essere vero che lo hai acceso 287 volte? Mediamente, rimarrebbe acceso circa 45minuti per volta. Può essere giusto?

I tre errori UDMA segnalati, alle volte dipendono dal cavo di collegamento SATA, ma il tuo è un portatile che non dovrebbe avere cavi.

In sostanza, ti converrebbe cercare informazioni presso il produttore per capire a cosa si riferiscono i vari codici SMART perché smartmontools usa delle definizioni standard che non sembrano adatte al tuo disco e quindi risultano inutili e/o fuorvianti.

----------

## sabayonino

già la compilazione di firefox,chromium,libreoffice,gtk-webkit  necessitano di svariati giga di spazio per i files temporanei ...

Lettura per le vacanze   :Very Happy: 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs

----------

